
Continued Fraction Arithmetic (1972) - jwmerrill
http://perl.plover.com/yak/cftalk/INFO/gosper.txt
======
brudgers
Slides from a related presentation:
[http://perl.plover.com/yak/cftalk/](http://perl.plover.com/yak/cftalk/)

------
deepnet
This is by Bill Gosper who discovered the Glider Gun for Conway's Game of Life
and Hashlife a way to enable huge, long Life runs to be calculated.

[http://golly.sourceforge.net/Help/Algorithms/HashLife.html](http://golly.sourceforge.net/Help/Algorithms/HashLife.html)

[http://conwaylife.com/wiki/Gosper_glider_gun](http://conwaylife.com/wiki/Gosper_glider_gun)

------
n00b101
> "If it is possible to make very long parallel adders, it should be possible
> to make a high-precision, ultrahigh speed arithmetic processor based on
> continued logarithms. It would be an extremely parallel device consisting
> entirely of registers and having no static memory."

Did anything ever come of this idea?

------
dang
Anybody want to figure out the year of this?

~~~
andrewf
Parent page
[http://perl.plover.com/classes/cftalk/](http://perl.plover.com/classes/cftalk/)
says 1972. Cited at
[http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~lat7h/blog/posts/7.html](http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~lat7h/blog/posts/7.html)
as well.

~~~
dang
Thanks! 1972 added.

Looks like it was an appendix to HAKMEM.

